
Zendesk 2016 Security Incident (2019 Update) - koolba
https://www.zendesk.com/blog/security-update-2019/
======
ecf
> 700 customer accounts, including expired trial accounts and accounts that
> are no longer active. This includes: > Transport Layer Security (TLS)
> encryption keys provided to Zendesk by customers

So it appears that some customers unknowingly had their TLS certificates out
in the wild for over 3 years.

How was this not caught by Zendesk sooner?

